
Systems Thinking in Practice (2016) - kiyanwang
https://www.ryanfrantz.com/posts/systems-thinking-in-practice.html
======
dcre
It's worth reading the original 1999 essay in which these 12 leverage points
were introduced. It's a shame the article does not link to it.

[http://donellameadows.org/archives/leverage-points-places-
to...](http://donellameadows.org/archives/leverage-points-places-to-intervene-
in-a-system/)

------
AlexSolution
[https://ncase.me/loopy/](https://ncase.me/loopy/) is a great aid in systems
thinking and was inspired by the Thinking In Systems book.

~~~
swah
This is kinda awesome and deserves its own post. There are examples to get
started.

~~~
crdrost
There's something... not quite right about loopy. I think it's just that it
has inverters but not diodes?

You can see for example if you try to form an ecosystem with a Sun node
feeding one or more plant nodes that feed herbivore nodes that feed carnivore
nodes, with Death nodes that kill off living things.

Eventually once the thing is running smoothly you can just turn off the sun
and turn up the death and somehow those plants will still be thriving,
apparently because the death of the herbivores is the same as sunshine to the
plants.

This means that loopy seems to have real trouble with describing dynamic
equilibrium states...

------
platz
strategic questions: engaging people’s best thinking:
[https://thesystemsthinker.com/strategic-questions-
engaging-p...](https://thesystemsthinker.com/strategic-questions-engaging-
peoples-best-thinking/)

Leverage Points: Places to Intervene in a System:
[http://donellameadows.org/archives/leverage-points-places-
to...](http://donellameadows.org/archives/leverage-points-places-to-intervene-
in-a-system/)

Tools for Systems Thinkers: The 12 Recurring Systems Archetypes:
[https://medium.com/disruptive-design/tools-for-systems-
think...](https://medium.com/disruptive-design/tools-for-systems-thinkers-
the-12-recurring-systems-archetypes-2e2c8ae8fc99)

Cynefin framework:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynefin_framework](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynefin_framework)

------
nullspace
A game I love playing is Democracy 3[1], I believe it's an excellent example
and exercise of simulating democratic systems. There are so many toggles you
can tweak, dozens of policies to enact, setting whatever budget you want for
each policies. Maybe around ~50 different situations (think GDP to pollution
to gang wars) all interconnected with each other, and a bunch of voting groups
- every person belongs to several groups (religious, rural, commuter,
socialist etc...)

As a newbie, it quickly becomes evident how difficult it is to make an overall
positive change in the society - because most tweaks that would make something
better by X% will make something else worse by Y% - and since everything is
connected to everything that leads to chain reactions. More often than not I
end up getting assassinated by the second term. :D

[1] [http://positech.co.uk/democracy3/](http://positech.co.uk/democracy3/),
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/245470/Democracy_3/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/245470/Democracy_3/)
on steam

------
dahx4Eev
Are there any related books that should be read along with Thinking in
Systems?

~~~
ismail
Here is an extensive list i posted previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19835208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19835208)

I have a much larger set of resources. If others would be keen i could
structure and categorize it and post it.

~~~
chrisweekly
Thanks! Interested / +1 for "structure and categorize and post".

------
CawCawCaw
FYI: This is from 2016.

